# JUst got my first maxima, need a little help



## mike208 (Feb 9, 2004)

Forgive me if I mess up or break a rule or soemthing, this is my first post, although I have been reading for a while. 

Just yesterday I bought my first maxima. A 1997 SE with a little over 66,000 on it. I got a decent deal, but mainly becuase there were a few things that needed fixed that I offer to do myself for a discount. ANd I may ask about those later if I can't get them, but my first question should hopefuly be easy.

Unfortunately the car did not have the original keyless entry remote, but it does have the stock alarm, at least i think, it has a security light that blinks on the dash to the left of the steering wheel, and they told me it was the stock alarm. Well they managed to find another nissan remote they ahd and gave it to me and said the dealership should be able to reprogram it. But thanks to this great site, I thought I had found the answer in the FAQ's or howtos section.

It states to get in, shut and lock all doors, then insert and remove the key fromt he ignition 6 times and the hazards will flash 2 times. I can get this to happen. It then says to turn the key to ACC. I did this, than it says to push the lock button ont he remote once and this will set the new code. And again the hazrads should flash. Unfortunately this does not work for me. Just stating the obvious, to me my first thought is a dead battery, just thought I would look for some more insight. Is there any way to test if the battery is good, like say with a voltmeter or something? ANd if it is the battery, where can I get a replacement, thanks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I have the security light as well...but I was unable to program a remote to it. I do not have the stock security system...aka Security & Convenience Package.

One way to tell for sure if you have the alarm...look under the hood. There should be a spring-type rubber thing that sits on top of the frame right behind the headlight. If you have that then you have the stock security system. This is the fastest way I know to tell if you have the stock security or not. All Maximas have this little device as part of the stock security system.

The S&C package also includes power trunk unlock.


----------



## mike208 (Feb 9, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I have the security light as well...but I was unable to program a remote to it. I do not have the stock security system...aka Security & Convenience Package.
> 
> One way to tell for sure if you have the alarm...look under the hood. There should be a spring-type rubber thing that sits on top of the frame right behind the headlight. If you have that then you have the stock security system. This is the fastest way I know to tell if you have the stock security or not. All Maximas have this little device as part of the stock security system.
> 
> The S&C package also includes power trunk unlock.


Well I think I have the thing that you are speaking of. It is a little white plastic spring loaded deal behind the headlight at the top of the frame. It looks like when the hood is closed it gets compressed, what is the purpose of this thing? SO if I do indeed have the stock alarm, how do I go about getting keyless entry/alarm for it? Do I just need to make sure I get the remote made specifically for the 4th gen max?


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

mike208 said:


> Well I think I have the thing that you are speaking of. It is a little white plastic spring loaded deal behind the headlight at the top of the frame. It looks like when the hood is closed it gets compressed, what is the purpose of this thing? SO if I do indeed have the stock alarm, how do I go about getting keyless entry/alarm for it? Do I just need to make sure I get the remote made specifically for the 4th gen max?


The EZ way to test and see if you have the factory security or not,was to roll the driver window down,use the key to lock the car,and the light should lid up for about 15sec and start to blink.After it start to blink,you can try to open the driver side door,manually unlock it and open the door this way,you should trip the factory security .After if you found out you have the factory security,just go to ebay and buy the remote for about $15 for one.And for the Battery you can go to Walgreen.Hope this will help. :thumbup:


----------



## mike208 (Feb 9, 2004)

96_vqmax said:


> The EZ way to test and see if you have the factory security or not,was to roll the driver window down,use the key to lock the car,and the light should lid up for about 15sec and start to blink.After it start to blink,you can try to open the driver side door,manually unlock it and open the door this way,you should trip the factory security .After if you found out you have the factory security,just go to ebay and buy the remote for about $15 for one.And for the Battery you can go to Walgreen.Hope this will help. :thumbup:




96 VQMAX, thanks for the info. Funny story actually. I have never had a car with an alarm before, so I did what you said, rolled the window down and shut the door and locked it. The light staye don then began to blink. I reached in an unlocked the door and the lights start falshing and the horn is beeping, which i can't say i didn't expect, but then it hit me. "How the heck do I shut this off?". I live in a small neighborhood and I hopefully didn't piss anybody off. I finally thought to get out and unlock the door with the key, that worked thank God.

SO if I get a remote off Ebay and program it using the tutorial I ahve seen on the forums I should be good for keyless entry and an alarm, right? I will assume the other remote did not work since while it was for a nissan it doesn't appear to be specifically for the maxima. Thanks


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

mike208 said:


> 96 VQMAX, thanks for the info. Funny story actually. I have never had a car with an alarm before, so I did what you said, rolled the window down and shut the door and locked it. The light staye don then began to blink. I reached in an unlocked the door and the lights start falshing and the horn is beeping, which i can't say i didn't expect, but then it hit me. "How the heck do I shut this off?". I live in a small neighborhood and I hopefully didn't piss anybody off. I finally thought to get out and unlock the door with the key, that worked thank God.
> 
> SO if I get a remote off Ebay and program it using the tutorial I ahve seen on the forums I should be good for keyless entry and an alarm, right? I will assume the other remote did not work since while it was for a nissan it doesn't appear to be specifically for the maxima. Thanks


LOL,sorry forgot to tell you how to turn it off,but you should have figure out anyway,gladed you did.So does your remote look like this one?If it did then it's for 95-99,click here to see,hope this will help.Later.


----------



## mike208 (Feb 9, 2004)

96_vqmax said:


> LOL,sorry forgot to tell you how to turn it off,but you should have figure out anyway,gladed you did.So does your remote look like this one?If it did then it's for 95-99,click here to see,hope this will help.Later.



Yeah I figured it out. No my remote does not look like that, its close, but only has 3 buttons, lock, unlock and trunk, I think. One question, as long as I get the one that looks like the one you showed me and its for a 4th gen maxima, it iwll work right? I noticed them saying in the ebay ads somethign about an FCC number. And to make sure thats the one I need. SO do I need to get a certain one, or just make sure it is for the 4th gen maxima and looks like that one?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

if it only had 3 buttons its prob lock unlock, panic... and was from a mid 90's truck... any remote that has 4 buttons and looks like yours should work... ive programmed altima remotes for a sentra etc... the battery is probably dead, replace the battery and bring it to a nisan dealer, one of the salespeople should program it for you for free if they are ok guys... if not, try the instructions you got off line, they are correct, but sometimes if your not exact, it erases all the remote memories...


----------



## mike208 (Feb 9, 2004)

No it has 3 buttons, unlock, trunk, and then th elock button also has a panic type of icon on it as well, so i assume it does both fuctions. The FCC ID on it is KOBUTA37.


What do you mean by erase the memory? Are you saying that if I program it wrong I may break it permanetly?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

When you read the steps to program a remote, there is a way to erase the memory so that no remotes are programmed for the car. The maxima key FOB's use the lock button as the panic. You hold it down for a few seconds and it will start going off.

Another neat feature about your max that hasn't been mentioned and I'm sure you don't know yet since you haven't got a working remote is when you hold down your unlock button, it will roll down your front two windows. GREAT feature for a hot summer and you wanna release all the hot air before you get to the car.


----------



## mike208 (Feb 9, 2004)

I actually did know that it would roll down your windows, I had read that somewhere in my research.

By the looks of the ones I just bought for a 4th gen maxima they have 4 buttons, looks like, lock, unlock, trunk, and panic.


The program instructions say this:

Replacing Remote Controller or Multi-Remote Control Unit (LCU05)

Enter the identity (ID) code manually when:

remote controller or multi-remote control unit LCU05 is replaced. 
an additional remote controller is activated. 
ID Code Entry Procedure

To enter the ID code, follow this procedure.

Entering "Setting mode":
(1) Close and lock all doors.

(2) Insert and remove the key from the ignition more than six times within 10 seconds. (The hazard warning lamp will then flash twice.) At this time, the original ID codes are eliminated.

ID code entry:
(3) Turn ignition key to "ACC" position.

(4) Push lock button on the new remote controller once (for example, if door is locked using the remote controller during this ID code entry enable state, a new ID code can be entered). At this time, the new ID code is entered. (The hazard warning lamp will then flash twice.)

Additional ID code entry
(5) If you need to activate additional remote controllers, unlock the driver's door, then lock again with door lock knob.

(6) Push lock button on the additional new remote controller once.

(7) This ID code entry enable state and setting mode remain until the driver's door is opened.

NOTE
If you need to activate more than two additional new remote controllers, repeat the procedure "Additional ID code entry" for each new remote controller. 
If the same ID code that exists in the memory is input, the hazard warning lamps will flash twice but the entry will be ignored. 
Entry of maximum four ID codes is allowed and any attempt to enter more will be ignored. 
Any ID codes entered after termination of the "setting mode" will not be accepted. Additionally remote control signals will be inhibited when an ID code has not been entered during the "setting" mode.

SO do i do all of that when I get my remotes?



> When you read the steps to program a remote, there is a way to erase the memory so that no remotes are programmed for the car.


IS that what the first step is, or are you talking abotu somethign else, cause I already did the thing where I insert the key 6 times, so did that just remove the current codes, are are they eliminated completey causing me not be able to program new remotes? Sorry for the lenght of the post I just want to be sure I didn't mess anything up, or mess it up when the new remotes get here.


----------

